# BlackArch



## mbzadegan (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi,
I searched for fuzzing penetration testing tools and then I found http://www.blackarch.org/. Now, Is it possible to ported it to FreeBSD?
Also, What about https://github.com/BlackArch/blackarch/blob/master/packages/rtpbreak/PKGBUILD?
Thanks alot.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 15, 2014)

mbzadegan said:
			
		

> I searched for fuzzing penetration testing tools and then I found http://www.blackarch.org/. Now, Is it possible to ported it to FreeBSD?


I don't know what you are asking here. blackarchlinux is a Linux distribution. You want to port this to FreeBSD?


			
				mbzadegan said:
			
		

> Also, What about https://github.com/BlackArch/blackarch/blob/master/packages/rtpbreak/PKGBUILD?


net/rtpbreak already exists in the FreeBSD ports collection.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2014)

Those types of tools are usually just a basic Linux distribution with a lot of specific applications added. A lot of them are available in the ports tree so they shouldn't pose a problem. Some of those tools however are too Linux centric to work on FreeBSD but sometimes there are alternative ways to archive the same goal.


----------

